# How to check authenticity?



## brandy77 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, quick question.

I just bought a Tag Heuer Formula 1 watch off eBay. As the seller claimed, it is 100% authentic and still have 1 year warranty remaining. 

Is there a way I can verify that? Can I send the serial number to the service center?

Thanks!


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending the serial number to Tag customer support wont help with your warranty question, i have tried. All they were able to tell me was when the watch was initially sold to the dealer. They told me when the watch is sent in for warranty work they validate the authenticity of the watch and the warranty card and then proceed from there.

You have to have the warranty card filled out by the dealer with the watches serial number and the date of purchase. Warranty starts at that date of purchase.

I would also post photos of it here, these guys on this forum are sharp and will let you know if its fake or not.


----------



## brandy77 (Aug 10, 2011)

Does it look real to you? To my untrained eye, it does look authentic...  Dear experts, appreciate your advices.


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

An AD should be able to verify for you. 

mike.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Show us the movement and we can say more. The outside looks OK. The serial number is not tagged as a fake (via google search).


----------



## Luxury Bazaar (Jul 28, 2010)

At first glance it looks legitimate, but we really can't say for certain without seeing the movement or closer details on the bezel and face. In the future I would recommend purchasing from a reputable dealer, or TAG Heuer shops directly, to be certain.


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

It's authentic.


----------



## brandy77 (Aug 10, 2011)

Eeeb said:


> Show us the movement and we can say more. The outside looks OK. The serial number is not tagged as a fake (via google search).


How can I open up the back casing? Any special tool do I need? Easy to open?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Luxury Bazaar said:


> At first glance it looks legitimate, but we really can't say for certain without seeing the movement or closer details on the bezel and face. In the future I would recommend purchasing from a reputable dealer, or TAG Heuer shops directly, to be certain.


My collection would cost about 5X what I paid for the pieces if they had all come from ADs and reputable dealers. The real secret is to hang around us for a period of time; soak up knowledge; then use that knowledge to start a collection!! LOL


----------



## brandy77 (Aug 10, 2011)

Eeeb said:


> My collection would cost about 5X what I paid for the pieces if they had all come from ADs and reputable dealers. The real secret is to hang around us for a period of time; soak up knowledge; then use that knowledge to start a collection!! LOL


Yes, I fully agree with what Eeeb said. I found many 2nd hand watches on eBay, in very good condition! And selling at 50% off retail price. Around 1-2 years old. Have to have enough knowledge to judge. Which I'm trying to pick up these knowledge.


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

brandy77 said:


> Yes, I fully agree with what Eeeb said. I found many 2nd hand watches on eBay, in very good condition! And selling at 50% off retail price. Around 1-2 years old. Have to have enough knowledge to judge. Which I'm trying to pick up these knowledge.


I'm sure there are many great deals out there - but my comfort level rests with an AD.

mike


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

brandy77 said:


> How can I open up the back casing? Any special tool do I need? Easy to open?


No reason to open the case to prove authenticity. It's authentic.

If you are wanting to learn how to replace battery, then you will need a case opener and a case holder like these:

Pro Watch Case Back Opener Tool Caseback Battery Change - eBay (item 260811839856 end time Aug-31-11 09:14:34 PDT)

New Watch Case Holder Tool Repair Extensible Open Kit | eBay

Plenty of similar tools being sold on ebay. You'll have to make sure the tools will open wide enough to fit the larger watches being manufactured today. The watches keep getting bigger, so I'm finding some of my tools no longer accommodate these bigger watches.


----------



## flipdragon (Aug 12, 2011)

ive tried taking mine to a watch master so he could check the inside and verify hope this helps


----------



## brandy77 (Aug 10, 2011)

bmwfreak said:


> No reason to open the case to prove authenticity. It's authentic.
> 
> If you are wanting to learn how to replace battery, then you will need a case opener and a case holder like these:
> 
> ...


What is it that you see from the photo that makes you so sure of it? The back casing? The dial?

Can share some insight?


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

brandy77 said:


> What is it that you see from the photo that makes you so sure of it? The back casing? The dial?
> 
> Can share some insight?


All the details of the watch are correct, including the caseback engraving of the checkerboard pattern.


----------



## chris c (Jul 30, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention that I've been able to remove the caseback of two of my watches (Tag 2000 Exclusive and Breitling Colt) with a racquetball. I take off one side of the band and put the watch face in my palm and apply steady pressure to the caseback while twisting with the racquetball. The racquetball has enough grip to take it off.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

chris c said:


> Just thought I'd mention that I've been able to remove the caseback of two of my watches (Tag 2000 Exclusive and Breitling Colt) with a racquetball. I take off one side of the band and put the watch face in my palm and apply steady pressure to the caseback while twisting with the racquetball. The racquetball has enough grip to take it off.


Very interesting


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

I have wondered if the registration site (this one for the US) Product Registration - TAG Heuer Watches > Swiss Watches and Chronographs - Men and Women Luxury Watches would reject phony or duplicate serial and reference numbers. It probably doesn't but it would be a great way to check a fake!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

selfwind said:


> I have wondered if the registration site (this one for the US) Product Registration - TAG Heuer Watches > Swiss Watches and Chronographs - Men and Women Luxury Watches would reject phony or duplicate serial and reference numbers. It probably doesn't but it would be a great way to check a fake!


It doesn't.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

Eeeb said:


> It doesn't.


Too bad, it would have been a nice check!


----------

